# Old machining video



## Cogsy (Dec 4, 2012)

I just came upon this educational/vocational film from 1942 - apologies if it's been posted before - and it's a great watch.

Shows various machines and practices (safety glasses didn't exist in 1942?) and explains how if you are a good enough machinist, on all the machines, you could be promoted to - maintenance man!

There's a student/apprentice machining a model sized crankshaft at about 9:30 too.

It was just too interesting not to post. Enjoy.

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egBezwsUJg0[/ame]


----------



## n4zou (Dec 4, 2012)

After WWII the "Maintenance Man" title was changed to Millwright.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millwright


----------



## dreeves (Dec 4, 2012)

What a shame that most schools have shut down all shop classes. I took drafting in middle school and machine shop in high school. They shut down the program 2 years after I left.

Dave


----------



## Bovine (Dec 4, 2012)

Beside the lack of eye protection, I found it interesting that the machine repairman was a graduate machinist position. I think all machine operators should know how to perform maintenance on their machines.
This is a wonderful moving picture.
Bovine


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 4, 2012)

dreeves said:


> What a shame that most schools have shut down all shop classes. I took drafting in middle school and machine shop in high school. They shut down the program 2 years after I left.
> 
> Dave


 
When I was in HS the machine shop was all gone except for one old broken down south bend 10K lathe that was in my auto shop class. I fell in love with it and fixed it all up while in class, Upon graduation my shop teacher told me to back my truck into the shop for a minute.........
  Im still useing this lathe 23 years later and will never part with it.


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 5, 2012)

aonemarine said:


> When I was in HS the machine shop was all gone except for one old broken down south bend 10K lathe that was in my auto shop class. I fell in love with it and fixed it all up while in class, Upon graduation my shop teacher told me to back my truck into the shop for a minute.........
> Im still useing this lathe 23 years later and will never part with it.


 
If you need manuals on your South Bend Lathe and other data you down load  at  http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/southbendmanual/

Dave


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 5, 2012)

aonemarine said:


> When I was in HS the machine shop was all gone except for one old broken down south bend 10K lathe that was in my auto shop class. I fell in love with it and fixed it all up while in class, Upon graduation my shop teacher told me to back my truck into the shop for a minute.........
> Im still useing this lathe 23 years later and will never part with it.



Wow. That is one hell of a graduation present. Well done


----------



## terrywerm (Dec 7, 2012)

Cogsy said:


> I just came upon this educational/vocational film from 1942 - apologies if it's been posted before - and it's a great watch.
> 
> Shows various machines and practices (safety glasses didn't exist in 1942?) and explains how if you are a good enough machinist, on all the machines, you could be promoted to - maintenance man!
> 
> ...


 
Well the link to the video is not valid anymore. You'll get a message saying this instead:

"The Machinist and Tool Make..." The YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement.


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 7, 2012)

copyright infringement.. REALLY????   more like revival to me!


----------



## bret4 (Dec 7, 2012)

I noticed it missing yesterday. Didn't see why. Who post something on youtube but doesn't want anyone to watch it? Strange.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 7, 2012)

Surely nobody would've protested about the copyright on a 1942 educational video. I'm guessing they infringed on some more modern material on their other videos. Pity, it was an interesting watch.


----------

